# Como si leyera un texto escrito



## LitaSt

Guten Abend!

Ich muss den folgenden Satz auf Deutsch übersetzen: "El autor habla con soltura, como si leyera un texto escrito".

--> "Der Autor spricht flüssig, als er einen schriftlichen Text lesen würde". Ist das korrekt?

Danke


----------



## Tonerl

*hablar con soltura:*
flüssig sprechen

Der Autor spricht flüssig, *als ob er einen geschriebenen Text lesen würde*.

Cari saluti


----------



## Tr05

Hallo! Ich würde eher "...als _ob_ er einen schriftlichen Text lesen würde/läse" sagen.
Lass uns auf die Antwort eines Muttersprachlers warten 

*Edit* Ups, ich hatte die Antwort von Tonerl nicht gesehen!


----------



## Tonerl

Abgesehen davon, dass ich ein *"Muttersprachler" !!! *bin, kann man durchaus auch einen "geschriebenen Text lesen, 
denn z.B.: 
Nichts erscheint natürlicher, als ein gut geschriebener Text.

Webtext, auch Internettext oder Online-Text genannt, *ist speziell für den Einsatz in Webseiten geschriebener Text !*


----------



## bwprius

Alternativen:

Der Autor spricht flüssig, *so* als ob er einen geschriebenen Text lesen würde.

Der Autor spricht flüssig, als *wenn* er einen geschriebenen Text lesen würde.

Der Autor spricht *so* flüssig, als ob er einen geschriebenen Text lesen würde.

Ganz anders: 

Der Autor spricht derart flüssig, dass man den Eindruck hat, er würde einen geschriebenen Text lesen.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich finde, "spricht *fließend"* klingt besser.


----------



## anahiseri

Übrigens, die Aussage ist eigenartig. Ich würde sagen, im Allgemeinen spricht man fließender, wenn man *nicht *abliest . . . .


----------



## Tonerl

Wenn ich einen Vortrag halte, oder einen Text *vorlese* ohne zu stottern, dann spreche ich *"flüssig" !*

Wenn ich eine Sprache sehr gut beherrsche, dann spreche ich sie *„fließend“ !*


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> Wenn ich einen Vortrag halte, oder einen Text *vorlese* ohne zu stottern, dann spreche ich *"flüssig" !*
> 
> Wenn ich eine Sprache sehr gut beherrsche, dann spreche ich sie *„fließend“ !*


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, Tonerl.
DUDEN: flüssig

die Eigenschaft besitzend, fließen zu können; ohne feste Form; weder fest noch gasförmig
ohne Stocken; fließend, zügig
(von Geld, Kapital o. Ä.) verfügbar
DUDEN: fließend

ohne Stocken [vor sich gehend], geläufig
nicht klar markiert und daher nicht genau lokalisierbar, definierbar
sanft geschwungen [verlaufend]


----------



## anahiseri

übrigens:
Google-hits: "er spricht fließend"" 21.700
"er spricht flüssig" 641
Das ist kein Beweis, aber immerhin ein Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, Tonerl.



Hallo anahiseri !

*Wer kann sich - welche Sprache/Ausdrücke das auch immer betrifft - schon sicher sein !?* 

Und über Google ? 
*Más vale callar que mal hablar. 

*


----------

